# Before Birth (1st pregnancy)



## Naboo (Jul 27, 2011)

I've check around and can't seem to find a thread, so here goes.
this is my first pregnancy and i'm 99% sure she's pregnant, she's bulgy around the mid section, and it's even slightly firm, dont worry not pressing too hard just enough to see if it's mouse fat or not lol
but i was curious if there's any behaviours she might be showing that signs are close to the birth date.
their gestation is 26ish days? i remember somewhere saying that, and i think she's only about half way there, maybe 3/4 the way there.
i've got her separated from her Buck, and she seems to go from her hut to the corner where the water bottle is and has made a nest there, and she sleeps. just need some thoughts please. thanks in advance.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

21 day gestation! She should be due any day now!
Thanks for seperating from the buck. She should be making a nest or gravitating to one spot in the cage, like she is, I see. She's right on track. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I can always tell they are due when they start laying around. My mice are usually bouncy and lively but the last few days of gestation,leaves them lazy ^^ and Quieter.


----------

